# Schecter Stiletto Custom vs. Ibanez SR400 series



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm a guitar player looking to grab a used bass for recording. Found a few bases for a pretty decent price but don't know much about build-quality etc. for bass guitars. Looking at a Schecter Stiletto Custom (Indonesia) vs. an Ibanez SR400 natural----I believe (older Korean version). 

The Schecter aesthetically looks much much nicer than the older Ibanez but I wonder if the quality of the older Korean Ibanez is better than the newer Schecter from Indonesia. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2017)

The Ibby will be better quality, but I think the Schecter will sound slightly better. I really don't like EMG HZ bass pickups, but I'd imagine they're MUCH better than Ibby stock pickups. 

Although I think with a pickup change, the Ibby will be better. I love the Reverse P/J config. Unless you prefer the scooped, clanky sound of the EMG humbuckers. I tend to go for a more midragey sound, though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 4, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Ibby will be better quality, but I think the Schecter will sound slightly better. I really don't like EMG HZ bass pickups, but I'd imagine they're MUCH better than Ibby stock pickups.
> 
> Although I think with a pickup change, the Ibby will be better. I love the Reverse P/J config. Unless you prefer the scooped, clanky sound of the EMG humbuckers. I tend to go for a more midragey sound, though.



Yeah, odds are the build on the older Ibanez will be better, but I am thinking I'll prefer the EMG's on the Schecter. I definitely do not want to spend any money upgrading the bass so I want something that I will enjoy stock. Not being a bass player I assume I wont be overly picky when it comes to tone though.

Thanks!

Hopefully someone here has experience with the Schecter, definitely interested to see what people think of it.


----------



## dax21 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd choose the Schecter but mind you it will be heavier and it will have a beefier neck. 
If you do opt out for a pickup swap down the line you can get the P/J/whatever pickups in the EMG humbucker housing so that is not really an argument against.


----------

